# 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

*2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

Hi,


will mir neue Lautsprecher kaufen. Sollen gleichzeitig an PS3 angeschlossen werden und PC. Ich weiß garnet welchen Anschluss die PS3 dafür hat ... deswegen frag ich ^^


Will mir halt einen P2450H Bildschirm kaufen/ist schon sicher - und meine PS3 dran anschliessen - doch der Bildschirm hat keine eingebauten Lautsprecher - deswegen neue externe


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

wie hoch ist denn das budget?


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

Was du ausgeben willst wäre wirklich nicht schlecht. Bei der PS3 brauchst du ein Glassfaserkabel Eingang. Das habe nicht grade so viele Lausprecher.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

Glassfaser? Hat das noch nen anderen Namen? vl optisch oder so??

Wie wäre es mit dem Edifier S530 2.1??


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht viel Ausgeben weil ich mir ja schon den Bildschirm kaufen wollte. Dachte so an bis 50€ - wenns aber nötig ist kann ich auch mehr drauflegen.


Langen dafür nicht normale 20 Euro Boxen? xD


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

dann würd ich mir mal die Logitech Z-3 angucken!! Habe sie selbst seit 4/5 Monate ungefähr und bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## zocks (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Was du ausgeben willst wäre wirklich nicht schlecht. Bei der PS3 brauchst du ein Glassfaserkabel Eingang. Das habe nicht grade so viele Lausprecher.



Die PS3 hat ein Digitale Ausgang, aber auch ein Analoges Ausgang in Form von Chinch (spezielle Playstation Ausgang zum Chinch) 1 mal Video und 2 mal Stereo Audio. Sollten die Boxen keine Chinch benutzen, also eher den Kopfhörer Stecker, ist überhaupt kein Probleme die damit zu verbinden mittels eines Adapters (Chinch zum 3,5 mm stecker) Alles Billig und einfach 

Ich benutze daheim den Digitale Ausgang, angeschlosse an die Anlage, hoch lebe 5.1  , aber wenn ich die unterwegs mitnehme, bei meine Freundin schliesse ich sie an 2.1 Boxen, so wie beschrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Links den Anschluss an die Playstation, dann kann die Chinchs benutzt (oder sogar Scart) werden

Und das ist der Adapter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen chinchs benutzen falls nötig.. unsw


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*



zocks schrieb:


> Die PS3 hat ein Digitale Ausgang, aber auch ein Analoges Ausgang in Form von Chinch (spezielle Playstation Ausgang zum Chinch) 1 mal Video und 2 mal Stereo Audio. Sollten die Boxen keine Chinch benutzen, also eher den Kopfhörer Stecker, ist überhaupt kein Probleme die damit zu verbinden mittels eines Adapters (Chinch zum 3,5 mm stecker) Alles Billig und einfach
> 
> Ich benutze daheim den Digitale Ausgang, angeschlosse an die Anlage, hoch lebe 5.1  , aber wenn ich die unterwegs mitnehme, bei meine Freundin schliesse ich sie an 2.1 Boxen, so wie beschrieben.
> 
> ...


 

Nimms mir net böse, aber ich habe jetzt sehr wenig verstanden. Was muss ich an was anschliessen? Was hat der HDMI anschluss damit zu tun ?


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

Also,


mal kurz zusammengefasst. Ich muss mir Boxen mit Kopfhörersteckern kaufen. Dann diese Cinch Kabel von dem Fernseher rausstecken, und nur die die für Audio da sind in diesen Adapter stecken und den Adapter in die Boxen? Sieht das dann nicht irgendwie komisch aus? Gibts da nicht einfachere Lösungen?


Wie schliesst man den sonst Boxen an die PS3 an? o.O

Ist die Qualität gut? Entsteht keien schlechte Qualität wegen Cinch usw. keine Verzögerung?


_________


Jetzt entstehen irgendwie doch mehr Kosten als ich dachte ^^ Bildschirm und HDMI Kabel waren geplant ^^ jetzt kommen noch neue Boxen, Adapter usw. dazu ^^


----------



## nulchking (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Boxen - Logitech X-230

Meine Empfehlung, habe sie selbst und kann mich nicht darüber beklagen


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*



nulchking schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Boxen - Logitech X-230
> 
> Meine Empfehlung, habe sie selbst und kann mich nicht darüber beklagen


 

Hast du auch PS3 an die Angeschlossen? Wie oben beschrieben?

Gute Qualität? Große Kosten für Adapter usw. ?


Gibts keine einfachere Lösung? - Gibts keinen anderen Anschluss für Audio?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

also du musst dir am besten erstmal klar werden, was du nun willst. Nicht viel ausgeben (50€ sind für Lautsprecher seeehr seeehr wenig) oder guten Klang haben...beides zusammen geht nicht.
Und dann gibts halt nur die beiden Möglichkeiten die PS3 an Lautsprecher anzuschließen: entweder du nimmst welche mit nem digitalen optischen Eingang damit du den optischen Ausgang der PS3 nutzen kannst oder du nimmst den Adapter der PS3 und machst das ganze dann analog über Cinch bzw. Cinch-Klinke-Kabel, je nachdem was die Lautsprecher für nen analogen Eingang haben.


----------



## Killboy13 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

Ich könnte doch auch die Boxen direkt an dem Monitor anschliessen, und PS3 per HDMI ?

Der Monitor hat Audio Eingang ( so einen Grünen Eingang ). Würde doch auch nix ausmachen? Der Monitor würde doch dann direkt denn Sound bei den Boxen ausgeben?


----------



## zocks (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*



Killboy13 schrieb:


> Ich könnte doch auch die Boxen direkt an dem Monitor anschliessen, und PS3 per HDMI ?
> 
> Der Monitor hat Audio Eingang ( so einen Grünen Eingang ). Würde doch auch nix ausmachen? Der Monitor würde doch dann direkt denn Sound bei den Boxen ausgeben?



Also wenn du den Monitor per HDMI anschlisst, so dass den Audio auch über HDMI an den Monitor geht, kannst du natürlich die Boxen direkt an den Monitor Anschliessen.

Was ich meinte, Boxen direkt an die PS3, hört sich zwar kompliziert an, ist es aber nicht wirklich, man muss eben den Analoge Ausgang der PS3 irgendwie an den Stecker von der Boxen Anschlissen, das geht halt nur durch ein Adapter. Ich finde es hört sich sehr gut an, durch den wechseln, chinch-Kopfhörer 3,5mm Stecker gibts keine grossartiges Qualitätsverlust.. für HIFI Freaks bestimmt, aber für das normale Ohr ist da nichts zu merken.


----------



## rytme (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

Für 50€ darfst du eh nit viel erwarten, kannst froh sein, dass da Ton rauskommt


----------



## nulchking (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*



rytme schrieb:


> Für 50€ darfst du eh nit viel erwarten, kannst froh sein, dass da Ton rauskommt


Sry, aber es kann nicht jeder mal eben 100€ oder mehr für Boxen ausgeben 

Ausserdem finde ich deine Aussage ein wenig "scheiß*".
Habe mir bei Saturn mal vor kurzem die PC Boxen angehört, darunter war auch das Speed Link Gravity 2.1 .
Habe gedacht das muss wohl gut sein, wenn es empfohlen wird, aber ich fand den Sound nur grauenvoll. Total verzerterr Bass, oder das was als Bass dort betitelt wird. Die Höhen waren ebenso grausam.
Die X-230 finde ich sind bis 50€ die beste alternative, geben nen schönen Wumms bei Spielen und Filmen. Wenn z.B. in Horrorfilmen geschrien wird hört man richtig dieses kreischen, und nicht einen tiefen gröllenden Schrei wie manche wohl behaupten würden.
Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack aber so eine Aussage von dir finde ich nur


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

@nulchking: er hat aber im Prinzip recht. Und es ist oft nicht verständlich, dass Leute hunderte von Euro für die neueste Grafikkarte ausgeben und dann für guten Sound zu geizig sind. Dann sollte man einfach mal ein paar Monate sparen und sich was vernünftiges holen womit man dann auch lange seinen Spaß hat. Und selbst 300€ sind für Lautsprecher wenig, denn Lautsprecher halten sich um ein vielfaches länger als CPUs oder GraKas, das wird oft nicht mit bedacht.

Aber wenn du mit dem Klang eines Logitech X-230 zufrieden bist und nicht mehr brauchst ist das natürlich dein gutes Recht, aber hör dich doch einfach mal in der HiFi-Ecke bei Saturn um, dann wirst du bestimmt von ganz allein was besseres haben wollen  und dann lohnt es sich ein wenig zu sparen


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*



nulchking schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Boxen - Logitech X-230
> 
> Meine Empfehlung, habe sie selbst und kann mich nicht darüber beklagen



Aber du hast vermutlich auch kaum Vergleichswerte... Logitech sollte lieber weiter Mäuse basteln, das können sie besser. Das hier in dem Thread bereits genannte Edifier ist bei weitem besser.


----------



## rytme (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 2.1 Lautsprecher für PS3 und PC*

Nichts desto trotz sind die X230 meiner Meinung nach noch das beste was man so bekommen kann für 50€.


----------

